# Internet Down using Linksys WRT54G router. No Internet LED



## MattDrugan (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm using a Mac OSX 10.5 and my ISP is Comcast. The connection is fine on their end, i figured that out. But my router will not display an internet connection. All other LED lights are lit except for the internet LED. This just happened all of a sudden. Linksys wants to charge me $40 for assistance. I can't afford it. Can anyone help?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try pulling the power connection out from the back of the router for three minutes.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a direct connection to the modem works, try this.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

*You should be connected through the router at this point with a wired connection.*


----------



## MattDrugan (Oct 21, 2008)

Tried all that. Worked with Linksys people over the internet to get it going but still no luck. I upgraded the firmware of my router. Now it's just getting the router to sync back up with my modem (cable). But I use a MAC. There are no proper instructions on the web to hook it back up using a MAC. Any help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the MAC doesn't connect to the router with the same configuration as connecting to the cable modem after the reset I described above, the router's broken.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Can you connect to the Internet with the MAC connected directly to the cable modem?

Make sure you power off the modem each time you change the device connected to it.

If you can connect with the MAC, try cloning the MAC address into the router using the Clone MAC address feature. 

By any chance was there another computer connected to the modem when the service was originally set up?

JamesO


----------

